# using CytoGainer as a post-workout while on a cut...



## sexy_animal (Mar 3, 2009)

I picked up a tub of CytoGainer to use as a post-workout drink while on a cut.

I'm wondering if this is a good idea.

From what I understand it's beneficial to consume a fair amount of complex carbs like maltodextrin after a workout to replenish the muscle glycogen stores, and some protein to start repairing the muscle.

1 serving of CytoGainer is 580 calories and contains:

79g of carbs 
54g of protein
5g of fat

Is this too much stuff for a post workout?  Would I be better off I only consumed 2/3rds of a serving of CytoGainer after working out?    

It's also got 3g of creatine in it.


----------



## nni (Mar 3, 2009)

not good for a cut. just use whey.


----------



## sexy_animal (Mar 3, 2009)

nni said:


> not good for a cut. just use whey.



Could you please explain why?


----------



## nni (Mar 3, 2009)

580 calories post workout is too much during a cut. take 1/2 a serving at most, but again, you can do without it if you are seriously cutting. if you do 1/2 a serving, make sure you compensate for it in your diet.

you dont want complex carbs pwo, simple carbs, malto while it claims to be complex behaves exactly like a simple carb (it is high gi).


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 3, 2009)

I liked CytoGainer, but I wouldnt use it for a cut.

When I took it though, I never put in the serving size (4 scoops).  Always 3.  4 was just asking me to make pudding.


----------



## Hench (Mar 3, 2009)

sexy_animal said:


> Could you please explain why?



Because you will feel MUCH better eating those 600cals as opposed to drinking them. 

Now, would this do you any harm on a cut? Probably not. But it would leave you feeling pretty hungry.


----------



## sexy_animal (Mar 3, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> I liked CytoGainer, but I wouldnt use it for a cut.
> 
> When I took it though, I never put in the serving size (4 scoops).  Always 3.  4 was just asking me to make pudding.



What would you use for a post-workout shake while cutting?


----------



## sexy_animal (Mar 3, 2009)

nni said:


> 580 calories post workout is too much during a cut. take 1/2 a serving at most, but again, you can do without it if you are seriously cutting. if you do 1/2 a serving, make sure you compensate for it in your diet.
> 
> you dont want complex carbs pwo, simple carbs, malto while it claims to be complex behaves exactly like a simple carb (it is high gi).



I thought part of the reasoning for consuming maltodextrine after an intense workout is to bring your blood sugar back up.  Am I wrong here?


----------



## Hench (Mar 3, 2009)

nni said:


> not good for a cut. *just use whey*.



^^^I think this should answer you question.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 3, 2009)

sexy_animal said:


> What would you use for a post-workout shake while cutting?



I am cutting.

So I use whey.


----------

